# Photo of the Season



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

okay folks, let's get the autumn pic of the season comp underway,
Rules are simple, 3 pics per member, all pics to be taken between 1st Nov to 31st January,,,happy snapping


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been trying, but haven't captured one good enough yet.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll get the ball rollling,,,one of Elvis out on the pheasants today


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

harri... That is a great shot... Elvis looks like he needs a good dinner, and a comfortable bed!!!

I have actually taken a few photos, but here in CA you cant tell one season from the next. I am waiting for a little rain so at least it gives the rest of the world the impression
there is a fall... I go to Mammoth for Thanks giving ... there is snow there... I will see if I can get a decent California Snow photo...

I took this picture this morning, perfect CA fall drizzle, damp and cool... Had the whole family with me, Churro (choc. Lab is my Granddog) of course there is Zeke, Pearl, & Max. Having sooo much fun in Miraleste Canyon. Rancho Palos Verdes


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

In the field next to the house watching the geese fly by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby..


----------



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

*on point*

Had Maci out last Saturday. She turned 5 this past August. This was her first workout since the cool weather started. She will get many more days like this one over the next several months. I will admit that usually she is curled up with my wife on the couch.


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is Kiba - out at the kennels this week (on a farm with creeks and rabbits)

Hope you all have a lovely week


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

A late fall afternoon walk on the trail wore out Scarlett & Boomer!!! :big-grin


----------



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is Redd's "PRE"-shark attack look!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of Ranger, where I tried to get a picture of a feather stuck to his nose, after a retrieve. 
But instead captured him licking the feather off.


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

Uncas between the age of 10 and 12 weeks!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

last one for me, Elvis on a December shoot day @)


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey folks. If I did the picture thing right, here is a shot of my girl Cali doing her favorite thing...hiking with me!


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

Garvs,

I plan on taking Uncas hiking with me quite a bit. What tips can you give on taking a Viszla hiking? When did you begin taking Cali on long hikes?


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

What's up Jed! Your dog is awesome.

I took Cali on her first hike around 7-8 months ( I believe thats around when its said its ok for their bones?) when I felt she was running a little less clumsy and of course when I was fairly comfortable with her leash walking. The first time last summer was a little crazy and nerve-wracking with the introduction of all these new sights, sounds and smells. My arm length grew 3 inches that day from all the pulling lol. She was a maniac! With that out of the way each hike got gradually easier. We'd go a mile here, 2 miles there and now at a little over a year old she can easily tackle 5 miles and up. It's incredible how quickly these dogs learn and want to learn! Work real hard with COME and STAY especially outside with distractions so you can be comfy letting her hit the trails off leash a bit. I keep her pretty close though in case we come across other hikers or if she spots an animal and locks on. The latter is tough and takes a lot of patience as I'm sure you know. The one good thing is that this breed is well-known for wanting to be close to their owners so they won't stray to far. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how hiking comes so naturally to a vizsla. I was blown away.

A good harness is helpful. I'd stay away from the collar. And consider getting Lepto vaccination and a flea/tick collar for sure. As far as obvious tips make sure you have plenty of water and snacks for Uncas. I have a portable zip-up bowl that's pretty handy and clips onto backpack. A belt pouch is great for snacks for easy access. 

That's all I can think of at the moment. Hope it helps...happy trails!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger in flight.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Perfect shot, TR!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

*Season Change?*

Even though the season has changed here in MN, I didn't see a new thread for the winter....
Here Miko is working on his retrieve with the Dokken on the lake behind our house.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks to all that entered, I'll lock the thread now and get the voting poll up in the next couple of days


----------

